# Chiefton - Info Please



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Seen at Gravesend on 17/08/2007 looks to be in JT Palmer colours but any info appreciated


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

David, is she not the one Riverman refers to here?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/72219/si/chiefton/what/allfields

Cheers
Phil


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes I looked in several places but not hard enough on SN, Looks like the one I'm after with a repaint job. Thanks Thamesphil


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ex Admiralty 'Girl' Class tug.

1963 / 38gt - ex Seamaid-06, Barbara-89

Built by Richard Dunston, Thorne.

Go here for a pdf download about her when she was in Griffin Marine colours:

http://www.griffintowage.co.uk/pdfs/Chiefton specs3.pdf

Hope that helps? 

Jonty


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Jonty a useful pdf indeed


----------

